# Onkyo 805 graphics



## ronbon (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi all, I bought this 805 thru Ebay and audio and video work fine. Except.... It does not show the pages so that I can make adjustments. I only have one input on the back of the TV. So, the component cable goes from the "monitor" out to the TV. I can push the menu buttons as much as I like, but nothing happens. Does this mean that there is something wrong with the 805? Or, is it me? ... again

Thanks, Ron


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The setup menu should show up when you press the setup button on your remote. Make sure that Remote Mode is set to Receiver.

Upon pressing setup you should have access to all of the settings.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Make sure that you have the receiver display set up to HDMI "NO" under the flap there is a button that you select this and look at the Onkyo's display.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Excellent call.
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

By the way Ron welcome to the Shack.

That 805 is a great choice, You can not do better in its price range.:T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Indeed. Welcome to HomeTheaterShack.
I purchased a TX-SR805 the absolute first day it was available for 1,100 Dollars and still thought it to be one of the best value receivers of all time. The models which replaced it (806,807) do not offer nearly as much power. Furthermore the replacement models use lesser DAC's (Burr Brown PCM-1792 in the 805, Crystal Semiconductors in the 806,807), and a less powerful version of Audyssey's excellent Room Correction software (MultEQ XT (805), MultEQ (806, 807).

The much more able version of MultEQ coupled with a true THX Ultra2 amplifier section, top spec Burr Brown DAC's and Japanese manufacture really make the TX-SR805 an all time classic.
While the replacements are quite able and still far better than most anything in their price range, they are not nearly as overbuilt as the 805 was. Even at MSRP, the TX-SR805 represents astonishing value.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Just a small rectification from the post just above.
* The Onkyo TX-SR805 has five Burr-Brown PCM-1796A Dacs in it (not the PCM-1792 as mentioned).

And if you want this year model equivalent of the 805, it is the TX-NR1007.


----------



## ronbon (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks guys for the encouragement and welcome. Seems like a great group of courteous folks. I bought the 805 because I saw you guys were saying it was a good strong unit. A "9.2" machine might be nice, but for the same money I would rather have something that will hold together until it is "just too old".
I hope I will be able to contribute something in the future, Ron


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Was it just the HDMI output that was selected wrong?


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

ronbon said:


> Hi all, I bought this 805 thru Ebay and audio and video work fine. Except.... It does not show the pages so that I can make adjustments. I only have one input on the back of the TV. So, the component cable goes from the "monitor" out to the TV. I can push the menu buttons as much as I like, but nothing happens. Does this mean that there is something wrong with the 805? Or, is it me? ... again
> 
> Thanks, Ron


You have to assign the Component Video to the Monitor OUT.

But first:

* The HDMI Audio should be set to OFF (Advance Setup, page 99).

** And from the drop down door on the front of your 805, a button called HDMI OUT, should be set to NO. 
(Page 47 in your manual.)

))) Let us know if this helps (it should).


----------



## ronbon (Sep 6, 2009)

Yep! That was it. I pushed the button and, as if by magic, there it was! Tony, after I read your post I did vaguely remember something about HDMI in the manual. But, for this old codger, 120 pages is a lot to remember. I am much more pleased with my purchase now. Thanks guys, Ron


----------



## ronbon (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks Bob for your reply. The unit must have been set to "component". As soon as I pushed the HDMI button I was in business. I bet if the thing was set to some other output I would have been tearing my hair. So, you would have saved me from going bald.
Thanks, Ron


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Ron, you have yourself a receiver that it would take spending thousands more to better if choosing from another manufacturer. The TX-SR805 is that good. Make sure to run the Audyssey setup.

It could not be easier. Press the lower front panel, plug in the supplied microphone into the input, and the Audyssey screen will show up on your display. You can set the microphone in as many as 8 seating positions in your room. The more settings, the better the sound will be for all listening positions.

Also, unless using truly full range speakers, set all speakers to small. This allows the Audyssey to apply 8 times the filtering power to the subwoofer channel. Low frequencies benefit the most from Audyssey's magic. In addition, it will allow all of your other speakers to concentrate to the highs and midrange where the magic lies. In addition, you will get higher overall sound levels when configured this way so long as your subwoofer is up to task. Also, set the LPF to 120 Hz.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

ronbon said:


> Thanks Bob for your reply. The unit must have been set to "component". As soon as I pushed the HDMI button I was in business. I bet if the thing was set to some other output I would have been tearing my hair. So, you would have saved me from going bald.
> Thanks, Ron


Hi Ron,

Glad you're back in business.

* Now, for some very useful links, check these out, and read them carefully:

1. Top 10 Onkyo Receiver Setup Mistakes
@ http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=949414

2. Audyssey Setup Guide
@ http://avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=14456895#post14456895

3. Audyssey FAQ
@ http://www.audyssey.com/faq/index.html

))) These are invaluable links with detailed imformation that will put you in the right ball park.

Cheers,
Bob


----------



## mjg100 (Mar 12, 2008)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Ron, you have yourself a receiver that it would take spending thousands more to better if choosing from another manufacturer. The TX-SR805 is that good. Make sure to run the Audyssey setup.
> 
> It could not be easier. Press the lower front panel, plug in the supplied microphone into the input, and the Audyssey screen will show up on your display. You can set the microphone in as many as 8 seating positions in your room. The more settings, the better the sound will be for all listening positions.
> ...


I agree that most everyone should use the small speaker setting, but 120Hz? If you have multiple subs located front and back 120Hz can work for you. I also like using a higher crossover point, but only with multiple subs. If you only have one sub then feeding it 120Hz will allow the sub to be localized. Also many bookshelf speakers have an f3 lower than 120Hz.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

mjg100 said:


> I agree that most everyone should use the small speaker setting, but 120Hz? If you have multiple subs located front and back 120Hz can work for you. I also like using a higher crossover point, but only with multiple subs. If you only have one sub then feeding it 120Hz will allow the sub to be localized. Also many bookshelf speakers have an f3 lower than 120Hz.


This is only for the Low Frequency Effect Channel (LFE). 

* Low Pass Filter for the LFE Channel only -> Page 88 from the 805's manual.

** It does not have anything to do with your speaker's x-overs.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Bob states it perfectly. The LPF should be set to 120 Hz and this is not where the speakers are crossed over. The LPF or LFE can have information up to 120 Hz on the .1 Channel and setting it to 120 Hz ensures that you are not losing information. I should have made this more clear. Excellent clarification Bob.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

